# General > Book & Author Requests >  Selma Lagerlof

## jainitous

I think that it will be great to add some writings of Selma Lagerlof, some Swedish literature into The Literature Network, I think that Selma Lagerlof is an important figure in the World Literature for being the first woman who won the Nobel Prize in Literature. 

Thanks for your attention, please try to reply as soon as possible.

----------


## gREGewILKINS

A Christmas Guest is a wonderful journey through the gamut of emotions while dealing with firstly an apparent scourge of a human being, secondly coming to his rescue.

----------


## Dreamwoven

So, Jainitous, go ahead and add Selma Lagerlöf to the LitNet. Look forward to reading your posts!

----------


## Dreamwoven

I've just noticed that the thread starter posted this in November 2002!

----------


## Dreamwoven

Selma Lagerlöf is worth exploring. I can't believe no-one here has read her work, especially as it has been widely translated. My favourite is The Wonderful Adventures Of Nils, a sort of travelogue of Sweden by Nils flying on the back of a goose. The English Wikipedia link to Selma Lagerlöf lists them all.

----------

